# Hello



## supernaut (Jun 12, 2006)

I just joined and figured Id introduce myself, I like the general civility on this board.  My name is Ralph and I currently live in NJ . I did Tae Kwon Do  as a teen , some PKA style kickboxing(full contact Karate) in the early nineties, and Burmese boxing a cuople of years  ago for a while . Im not training at the moment , having some disc problems but working to rectify that situation.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Enjoy.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!:wavey:


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  I hope you heal up quickly.  Looking forward to reading more of your posts.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## pstarr (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  I hope you're able to get back into active training soon!


----------



## Drac (Jun 13, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Ralph!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome
Terry


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome!  I know back problems are no Joke.  Heal up quick!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT 


~Tess


----------



## Gemini (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Ralph! As the honorary chairman of the herniated disc committee, let me welcome you to MT! 

As my doctor told me "Look at the bright side. They won't hurt forever. Eventually, they'll just desolve completely". 

Made me feel better...You?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello, Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 13, 2006)

Ralph,

Welcome to MT!  I hope you are feeling better soon and return to training!

Regards,
Rob


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## matt.m (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome bud,


----------



## supernaut (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the hospitality folks.


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Kreth (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Ralph. Are you a Sabbath fan?


----------



## supernaut (Jun 14, 2006)

Kreth, yes Sabbath is my favorite band and the first band I ever saw in concert back in 75 at Madison Square Garden in NY.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 14, 2006)

supernaut said:
			
		

> Kreth, yes Sabbath is my favorite band and the first band I ever saw in concert back in 75 at Madison Square Garden in NY.


Nice. I saw them on the reunion tour with Deftones and Pantera opening, and then later when they headlined Ozzfest. They played The Wizard (my favorite Sabbath tune) and Ozzy commented that the Ozzfest tour was the first time they'd played The Wizard live since the 70s.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello and welcome! I'm sure you'll enjoy all that this site has to offer.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 14, 2006)

Welccome to MT, Ralph!


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 14, 2006)

welcome you'll make plenty of friends here


----------



## supernaut (Jun 14, 2006)

Gemini, yeah the discs are bulging and  a couple are or were herniated, pretty common from what I understand.  OnlyAn Egg- Im a freind of Bill too.          Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes.


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

hi Ralph, this is a good place to post


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome


----------



## matt.m (Jun 19, 2006)

greetings


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 19, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to Martialtalk.  Happy posting I look forward to sharing ideas with you.

Aloha 

Rick


----------

